# cheap container for housing



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

I purchased one of these for 12pounds, very secure and can be opened in two places for maintenance:Aladino Carrier by Ferplast | Pets at Home


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

What are you planning on keeping in it? It'll be no good for anything that needs high humidity due to the ventilation in it.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

It's not opaque - what's the point?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

That's a pet carrier like you'd use for taking a small animal to the vets, is it not? Pretty pointless as an enclosure.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Cat carriers don't make good invert homes.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

You can pick up a jumbo sized clear plastic tank from the pet section of 'the range' for 12quid, smaller ones are cheaper...


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> It's not opaque - what's the point?


Don't you mean "it's not transparent"?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AuHr said:


> I purchased one of these for 12pounds, very secure and can be opened in two places for maintenance:Aladino Carrier by Ferplast | Pets at Home


How wide is the widest vent?


----------



## sam91ca (Nov 22, 2013)

Also the vents seem huge, i'm sure most things would be able to get out quite easily.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

thats not cheap my plastic fish tanks that are about same size only cost £5 
and my platic tub come from pond shop


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Adam B Jones said:


> Don't you mean "it's not transparent"?


No, I meant opaque. No cheap container I've ever bought has been transparent, but cloudy. Either way, having something you're unable to see anything through is pointless


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> No, I meant opaque. No cheap container I've ever bought has been transparent, but cloudy. Either way, having something you're unable to see anything through is pointless


Ah I see... and also agree.. Although I have clear plastic tanks that are cheaper than the price of the thing in the OP, so am just very confused in general!!


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got to say it.
That's a rubbish idea for a tarantula enclosure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> No, I meant opaque. No cheap container I've ever bought has been transparent, but cloudy. Either way, having something you're unable to see anything through is pointless


Your avatar is a great endorsement to this..:flrt:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> I've got to say it.
> That's a rubbish idea for a tarantula enclosure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 I almost had a worse one.

Giant plastic coke bottle.

With a screw top lid. For an arboreal. Thin plastic that would easy warp + impossible to get access to the bottom. £10. I didn't do it.:blush:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> No, I meant opaque. No cheap container I've ever bought has been transparent, but cloudy. Either way, having something you're unable to see anything through is pointless


 Me too. The best you get is "not quite_ as_ opaque".


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sam91ca said:


> Also the vents seem huge, i'm sure most things would be able to get out quite easily.


 Yup.

It would rehome itself by the next day.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

It's the best idea since the Sinclair C5 rocked the World.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> It's the best idea since the Sinclair C5 rocked the World.


Now that was a vehicle :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

Blimey, did not realise my post would cause such a reaction! Obviously pharicees in every hobby, if you try and suggest something out of the norm. :bash:

I house my Aphonopelem sp. New river in the item I recommended. The top is completely transparent for viewing. The slats are half a centimetre wide and the longest ones in height are about 5cm. My home is built from stone pre cavity walls and as a consequence has high humidity 60-70%.

I have two ways of access, lifting the transparent lid gives me access for feeding, cleaning and filling water for example. Or I can seperate in half and with the subtrate being about an inch below the bottem half, it makes handling a breeze, as she walks almost straight onto my hand. Also my hand is only 6-10cm above the carpet.

I tried argos, homebase and others for plastic storage but you either had to buy packs of 5 or they were just not suitable as the lids were not secure enough. The reptile shop prices were a joke. Basically, starting at £20 for a plastic fish tank that was really deep, all the way up to about £100 with accessories I would not use anyway.

Good luck with whatever you choose for your t home.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice choice dude, you are entitled to home your spid in whatever you want.

My personal choice is always gonna be rubs, if for no other reason than I have hundreds of the buggers lying around the house, easy to ventilate as little or as much as you need, secure and easy to stack, job done.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

£9.18 from tss :whistling2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

AuHr said:


> Blimey, did not realise my post would cause such a reaction! .



So what did you expect ? A hearty hug and kisses ? 
That has got to be the most stupid idea for an enclosure for a tarantula that this or any other forum has ever seen.

For that price you could have bought a multitude of different sizes and shapes of clear plastic tubs or if you wanted a 2 way opening tub the '14 litre open front Really Useful Box' is around £9.00. 
On this model the lids come off (obviously) and the front folds down. >>>  LINK <<<


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> image
> £9.18 from tss :whistling2:


 Used them. Not too sure about them.

And nothing like as good as the full majesty of the enclosure in the OP.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

And nothing like as good as the full majesty of the enclosure in the OP.[/QUOTE]

Apart from being rubbish of course 
:whistling2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I go with the plastic opaque boxes because they are durable, hardy, cheap, it can accommodate burrowers, terrestrial, arboreal, they have a secure top, and if the spider is terrestrial you can still make the set up look nice with just some bits and pieces.



No live plants imo. Too many issues. Fake plants, or I have used dried clean leaves crunched up, a number of things.



I can still see the T through it. I can take the lid of with most species. If it were my OW, I would take the lid of being _very _sure where it was. Even then I would keep a beady eye on it. 

Those I have that burrow have handily done so down one corner, which gives me a decent view. They can make it hard by lining the burrow with silk, but with a strong torch you can see it. Or don't feed it for a couple of weeks, it will sit at the edge of the burrow. May even come right out.

The terrain is what you make of it. The main thing about the enclosure is A) Is it good for the animal B) Is it secure


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Apart from being rubbish of course
> :whistling2:


 I thought it was very pre Raphaelite ..


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

AuHr said:


> Blimey, did not realise my post would cause such a reaction! Obviously pharicees in every hobby, if you try and suggest something out of the norm. :bash:
> 
> I house my Aphonopelem sp. New river in the item I recommended. The top is completely transparent for viewing. The slats are half a centimetre wide and the longest ones in height are about 5cm. My home is built from stone pre cavity walls and as a consequence has high humidity 60-70%.
> 
> ...


Don't be daft. 

It looks like a spider-prison-cell. 

You can't see through the sides, so viewing is only possible from above, which means it can't be kept on a shelf if you want to view the T.

You can't heat it because of the amount of ventilation, as the heat would just escape.

You can have a glass tank made for £15 or so.

......AND....it looks crap.

You're correct that the housing doesn't have to be "the norm", but it sure as :censor: has to be practical and yours is not in any way.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Veyron said:


> It looks like a spider-prison-cell.
> .


 It doesn't.

Because with most prisons the idea is that it is hard to just walk right out.

The cunning thing with this bad boy is that the spider can.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> Because with most prisons the idea is that it is hard to just walk right out.
> 
> The cunning thing with this bad boy is that the spider can.


 
....Well a badly designed one then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Veyron said:


> ....Well a badly designed one then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
There is nothing wrong with "thinking out of the box".

Just not_ that_ box in the OP.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Problem solved?

Cats Protection - Caring for the UK′s Cats: homing, neutering, raising awareness


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I bet this was playing at Pets At Home when he went to the till


Tom Jones What's New Pussycat - YouTube


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

That's another noob to RFUK destroyed a couple of posts in


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Destroyed?

Nah.

He won't be destroyed. We have all bought something on a whim thinking it a good idea and laugh about it later. I gave an example with my coke bottle.

Sometimes you just have to laugh at a thing, take a hit in the pocket and write it off.

Unless he gets a squirrel as well


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

i dont see how you looked at the mass of boxs tanks rubs vivs and whatever and came to choose a cat box as the best choice 
wilkos fish tanks £5
pound shop rubs and drill air holes in it
argos tesco asda ect all sell rubs for less thank you payed for that 

i hope you have a cat and use it for the cat or just bin it and start again 



_*WAIT IS OP REAL 
IS THIS JUST A PRANK *_:lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Do those fish tanks for a fiver have lids that do the job or do you modify somehow?

What sort of size are they fella?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> It's not opaque - what's the point?





Adam B Jones said:


> Don't you mean "it's not transparent"?





forever_20one said:


> No, I meant opaque. No cheap container I've ever bought has been transparent, but cloudy. Either way, having something you're unable to see anything through is pointless



You do know that 'opaque' means 'not see through at all' right?

As in a door is opaque.

A window is transparent.

A frosted window is translucent.


The container in the OP is made from 80% opaque plastic with about 20% transparent plastic.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I saw this Perspex box for trainers on E Bay once. Shaped like a wedge of cheese. With a key no less. I was going to bid on it(I think it went for a lot anyway), but when I found out the thickness of the material it did not seem to me that it would be very durable.

And in all truth with the way the lid opened not very practical.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

It is housing A. sp New River, it doesn't matter if the vents are 2cm in width, the spid is still not escaping, even if it makes a bid for freedom, which is HIGHLY unlikely, calm down an leave him to it, what people house their inverts in is down to personal preference, that's it, nothing else.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Young_Gun said:


> It is housing A. sp New River, it doesn't matter if the vents are 2cm in width, the spid is still not escaping, even if it makes a bid for freedom, which is HIGHLY unlikely, calm down an leave him to it, what people house their inverts in is down to personal preference, that's it, nothing else.


 We are calm. See - I even managed to laugh at my own bad choices, never "destroyed" me doing so . Someone rocks up saying something is a cheap container, and it is neither cheap nor ideal AT ALL, what do you _want_ others to do? Not respond? Say how great it is to spare his feelings? Ask where he got it so we can buy one? Not have a laugh even at our own bad choices? Something to think about before judging the emotions of others.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

The young one learn he will ! 
Many a noob has bought silly boxes let's hope he never try's to house a centipede in one of them silly homes escape it will . :welcome:


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Do those fish tanks for a fiver have lids that do the job or do you modify somehow?
> 
> What sort of size are they fella?










its a good size lid has catchs on it just check them when your in the shop some are harder to open than others

size is 10L
Perfect for fish, frogs, insects, small lizards, small snakes and spiders. snakes and spiders. Measurement with lid 23.5cm(H)x32.5cm(W)x22cm(D), without lid 21cm(H)x31.5cm(W)x21.5cm(D).


----------



## AuHr (Nov 21, 2013)

After I awoke this morning, I decided I needed to take some drastic action. After all why would a small darkish housing with light coming from the top replicate a burrow in the slightest. All the talk about a cat carrier got me thinking and I had a light bulb moment. Why not use a cat carrier it's perfect, so much bigger than the housing I have now, darker and more floor space. I think you will agree Nazula will feel spoilt with such a big home : victory:






Perspective, for those who may have been struggling with the measurements.

She is a stunner!

Wow, I get some neat views through this opaque-frosted lid! This seems to be the part she has webbed up, between the side and the coconut.


Food for thought, the members who comment that they don't see their t's for months on end, maybe it's not your spider, maybe it's your housing. :whip:

Thanks for all the passion, my wife and I had a good laugh reading through the posts.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

You go OP! 

#team catbox


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

this has to be joke


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

lol!!........


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> image its a good size lid has catchs on it just check them when your in the shop some are harder to open than others
> 
> size is 10L
> Perfect for fish, frogs, insects, small lizards, small snakes and spiders. snakes and spiders. Measurement with lid 23.5cm(H)x32.5cm(W)x22cm(D), without lid 21cm(H)x31.5cm(W)x21.5cm(D).


I keep meaning to get a couple of these, they have another size which has a grey lid, must remember to get a couple lol.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

muska2510 said:


> this has to be joke


Why has it? It's clearly worked


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

mrkeda said:


> Why has it? It's clearly worked


as op is saying there put it in a bigger cat box op must be having a joke


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

bothrops said:


> You do know that 'opaque' means 'not see through at all' right?
> 
> As in a door is opaque.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I was confused why somebody said "it's not even opaque" and replied with "don't you mean it's not transparent?" - as in it's not see through.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> I saw this Perspex box for trainers on E Bay once. Shaped like a wedge of cheese. With a key no less. I was going to bid on it(I think it went for a lot anyway), but when I found out the thickness of the material it did not seem to me that it would be very durable.
> 
> And in all truth with the way the lid opened not very practical.


My friend, you reminisce of coke bottles, sweet jars, and cheese wedge shaped boxes - Perhaps, like me, you need to come out of the closet and admit you are a tarantula enthusiast trapped in the body of a wannabe deli owner... :lol2:

I myself yearn more for the elite savory side of the houmous tub, and plastic soup container :lol:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Adam B Jones said:


> My friend, you reminisce of coke bottles, sweet jars, and cheese wedge shaped boxes - Perhaps, like me, you need to come out of the closet and admit you are a tarantula *enthusiast trapped in the body of a wannabe deli owner...* :lol2:
> 
> I myself yearn more for the elite savory side of the houmous tub, and plastic soup container :lol:


 
Yes. There is no use denying it. The T keeper is a façade to suppress my burning yet unfulfilled desire to have owned a Deli shop.


I AM OUT THE CLOSET.

DO NOT JUDGE ME NOW.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> image its a good size lid has catchs on it just check them when your in the shop some are harder to open than others
> 
> size is 10L
> Perfect for fish, frogs, insects, small lizards, small snakes and spiders. snakes and spiders. Measurement with lid 23.5cm(H)x32.5cm(W)x22cm(D), without lid 21cm(H)x31.5cm(W)x21.5cm(D).


 
That's good.

I just sized it up against the RUB's I use and it is only a little smaller all round.


Nice one.

Any good for cats though?


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> That's good.
> 
> I just sized it up against the RUB's I use and it is only a little smaller all round.
> 
> ...


yes when you put fish in it


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I keep meaning to get a couple of these, they have another size which has a grey lid, must remember to get a couple lol.


 And they are transparent. Best get that notepad and pencil.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AuHr said:


> After I awoke this morning, I decided I needed to take some drastic action. After all why would a small darkish housing with light coming from the top replicate a burrow in the slightest. All the talk about a cat carrier got me thinking and I had a light bulb moment. Why not use a cat carrier it's perfect, so much bigger than the housing I have now, darker and more floor space. I think you will agree Nazula will feel spoilt with such a big home : victory:
> 
> [URL="http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/191/6h9e.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


 
I love you guys.


This is the best thread ever.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> And they are transparent. Best get that notepad and pencil.


Yeah I know and, em, you got a pencil


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a STUPID thread this has turned out to be the op thinks his cat boxes are the best thing since sliced bread :bash: .
Mr mister the coke bottle well we've all had a :Na_Na_Na_Na: mad moment lol


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> What a STUPID thread this has turned out to be the op thinks his cat boxes are the best thing since sliced bread :bash: .
> Mr mister the coke bottle well we've all had a :Na_Na_Na_Na: mad moment lol


 I love the thread.

The fella struck out and did his own thing. Not to be put off he came back with pics of it modified and with spider in it.

This man has balls of steel and could stare Duncan Bannatyne down on the Dragons Den.

_That_ is why I love this thread.

AND ALWAYS WILL.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

well im going keep my kids in this :lol2:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

muska2510 said:


> as op is saying there put it in a bigger cat box op must be having a joke


I actually give up trying to decipher your gibberish....Wait, let me guess, this isn't English class? 



I can't believe people are saying this is a bad thing. It's clearly worked and it's no different from using rubs, tubs, fish tanks and pretty much anything that wasn't made in mind for a tarantula.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

well im off put kids to bed here


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

muska2510 said:


> as op is saying there put it in a bigger cat box op must be having a joke


I actually give up trying to decipher your gibberish....Wait, let me guess, this isn't English class? 



I can't believe people are saying this is a bad thing. It's clearly worked and it's no different from using rubs, tubs, fish tanks and pretty much anything that wasn't made in mind for a tarantula.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

sorry pc was playing up


----------



## Pole (Nov 7, 2013)

I think, personally, it is cheap housing, when compared to all of those exo terras and designer vivs and whatnot.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> well im going keep my kids in this :lol2:
> 
> 
> image


 
I like it.

Seems fine. May need some coir and extra holes.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

well off home now


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Pole said:


> I think, personally, it is cheap housing, when compared to all of those exo terras and designer vivs and whatnot.


At least use the buzz term. It's not "cheap housing". It's "affordable housing". Otherwise you come off sounding like a Tory from Bucks


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> well off home now image


Is this a pic of the inside of your head while on shrooms?


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Is this a pic of the inside of your head while on shrooms?


something like that :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

you paid £12 for that?!

thats more than the indian takeaway i ordered to get the housing for all of mine delivered to my door!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

miss_ferret said:


> you paid £12 for that?!
> 
> thats more than the indian takeaway i ordered to get the housing for all of mine delivered to my door!


 That's torn it.....


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> image its a good size lid has catchs on it just check them when your in the shop some are harder to open than others
> 
> size is 10L
> Perfect for fish, frogs, insects, small lizards, small snakes and spiders. snakes and spiders. Measurement with lid 23.5cm(H)x32.5cm(W)x22cm(D), without lid 21cm(H)x31.5cm(W)x21.5cm(D).


 
Where did you get those again? Wilk's or something??

Are they just Exo Terra Faunariums?


----------

